
Why NoSQL Databases Are the Wrong Tool for Modern Applications - jaxondu
https://www.memsql.com/blog/nosql/
======
tracker1
I have one niggle on schema-less. The fact is, the database probably shouldn't
care about the shape/schema of the data in some cases. That's what application
logic is for. If you want to support multiple payment gateways, do you
_REALLY_ want to create a half dozen or more connected tables to store the
transaction details? Oh, this table is for transactions from Paypal. This one
is for Authorize.Net. Or add a Transactions table with the common bits as
typed columns and a json field NVARCHAR(MAX)?

There are times to pragmatically make choices. Joins, and subqueries have
costs, and they become more so at scale. In the end it's frustrating to have
to debate/fight for a simpler solution because the lessons and positive points
of the last decade were never learned.

